# Owning Real Estate in Brazil



## ajhcmaj (May 6, 2007)

Anyone know about owning real estate in Brazil.  Not a timeshare.

I have started looking to buy some real estate (oceanfront) in Mexico, Virgin Islands, Costa Rico, Brazil, or anywhere in which I can buy something for under 200k, but really less then 150k.  Not a condo, but a house.

I started looking into Brazil and finding alot of great oceanfront house (houses are so-so, but for 100k, can get something clean, safe, oceanfront).

I am looking to have something that I can use to relax 6-8 weeks a year (2 trips), and have as an investment.


Any thoughts on this or Brazil in general for someone in the US.  


Thanks


----------



## Larry (May 11, 2007)

Just read somewhere that there is a US travel advisory against going to Brazil which has one of the highest crime statistics in the world especially against tourists. Danger around ATM's, buses, and tourist areas such as the beach at Rio. Murder rate is one of the highest in the world as well as theft.


----------

